# Real Club at Hyatt Zilara Cancun Timeshare Presentation



## Remy (Jul 13, 2016)

Has anyone been solicited for a timeshare presentation by Real Club at the Hyatt Zilara in Cancun (or any of the Playa Resorts) and been offered two free night certificates? I'm trying to figure out if the certificates are truly two free nights and usable, and therefore worth 90 minutes of my time.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 14, 2016)

Do you really think it will be 90 minutes?  Try 6-8 hours or until you cave and agree to buy something.  Is it really worth traveling all the way to Cancun for 2 free nights even if you somehow manage to escape?


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Remy (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I'm already in Cancun. What I'm interested in is the value of the certificates. Are they free nights, buy 2 get 1, etc. I can handle timeshare presentations but usually do them for points at SPG or Hyatt properties. Points are easier to figure out than "2 free night certificates" and the staff wasn't around when I turned to TUG.

I've since learned through some folks at the pool that it's buy two nights get one free and limited to specific Real Club locations. So I'll be passing.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jul 15, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Do you really think it will be 90 minutes?  Try 6-8 hours or until you cave and agree to buy something.  Is it really worth traveling all the way to Cancun for 2 free nights even if you somehow manage to escape?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



I would never do a Mexican timeshare presentation.  The stories are horrendous.  I have a friend who succumbed at the Cabo airport to the "free" taxi ride and was stuck at a presentation for 8 hours!


----------

